
Ask HN: Recommend 3 books that had an impact on you - have_faith
I thought it would interesting if everyone here recommended 3 books from any field or subject, technical or artistic, textual or graphical.<p>The only theme is that they had an impact on your way of thinking or worldview.<p>I&#x27;m interested in what has influenced a largely technical crowd of people and will compile a final list to read afterwards.
======
Finnucane
An Autobiography, Mohandas Gandhi Zen Mind Beginner's Mind, Shunryu Suzuki
Godel, Escher, Bach, Douglas Hofstadter

